# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kerkoj program per bashkim/prerje videosh.

## ismani

ju lutem me tregoni ndonje program cka bene veprimet per te bashkuar videot me fotot e tj prerjen e videove per te ndertuar nje video si kjo me poshte sa me shpejt nese mundet

----------


## XIMI.NR1

Kqyr qdo pc e ka programin e vet kqyr ne pc e ki Windows Movie Maker me to mun me ba

----------


## fegi

kete linku pikaso 3 shkarko dhe aty mundesh.
http://picasa.google.com/thanks.html

----------


## ismani

[QUOTE=fegi;2961607]kete linku pikaso 3 shkarko dhe aty mundesh.
http://picasa.google.com/thanks.html[/QU                 TURITNDERA

----------

